
Victoria's Secret model who codes in her spare time - ohjeez
http://www.businessinsider.com/lyndsey-scott-model-and-coder-2014-1
======
Todd
A nice interview to finish out a not so nice week on the subject of women
coders. I love how, although she has a successful career outside of CS, she
still goes home and hacks on apps that scratch her own itches. Note that she
confirms pg's position somewhat since she has been coding since the age of 13.

